# Is it safe to use a heating pad during labor?



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Specifically, can you use it on your lower back/sacrum area? I'm wondering if the heat is safe for baby. Thanks.


----------



## Nicoleandco (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, this would be safe. Most (all?) hospitals won't allow heating pads, due to equipment interference and the fact that some people have used them on women with epidurals. BUT putting heat on your lower back is safe. I recommend taking it off every now and then and making sure you are not keeping it too hot.


----------



## mrsberman (May 7, 2010)

When I was in labor with DD the nurse put a warm pad on my back for me. I don't think it was an electrical heating pad, but it had the same effect. Also, it felt like moist heat and it helped a lot.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe so. My MW has a heating pad listed under things she recommends I have on hand for labor.


----------



## hereyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Heating pads won't increase your core body temperature or that of the amniotic fluid/baby, so it's definitely safe to use. Some people address the concern of EMFs with electrical heating pads, plus the risk of burns if it doesn't have an automatic shut off/cool down. I'd recommend one of those microwave heating pads or a tube sock full of rice that's been microwaved or even just water bottles full of hot water (that might even be the best bet because you could have your LO/doula/support person rub your back with it during labor. *sigh*


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, I'd forgotten I posted this until just recently when I was gathering my birth supplies. Thanks so much for your comments. I've never used one before, but it makes sense that it would help relieve my pain. I especially need it on my sacrum.


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

shoul be perfectly safe. i was able to find one at rite aid that is full size for your back and has a little metal disc inside that you bend to activate it. afterwards you just boil the whole thing to reset it. we use small versions of that on the ambulace. heat on my lower back was SO helpful during my last labor.


----------

